# amd64 a x86 - kwestia wydajności

## qubaaa

Witam. Pracuję na dość dobrym laptopie, jednakże irytującym jest dla mnie fakt, że pod gentoo działa on gorzej niż niejedna starsza maszyna. Problemu doszukuję się w tym, że korzystam z wersji amd64. Tak więc od razu nasuwa się pytanie: czy ktoś z was, użytkowników maszyn z procesorami intela, testował system zarówno w wersji 64, jak i 32-bitowej? Czy były jakieś różnice w wydajności?

To co zauważam u siebie:

-firefox za pierwszym razem włącza się po 6-10 sekundach (kolejne uruchomienia są już szybsze),

-kde muli (szczególnie przy włączonych efektach pulpitu). Nie działa także super płynnie, gdy efekty są wyłączone,

-emerge potrafi mielić czasami po 10-15 sekund dla pojedynczego pakietu, a czasami wyswietla wyniki po max sekundzie,

-flash zwiesza się przy opcji full screen,

-plugin javy do przeglądarki raz działa poprawnie, raz nie.

Można by zapewne wymieniać dalej. Wg mnie takie zachowania są niedopuszczalne na systemie, gdzie mam: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU T9300 @ 2.50GHz, 3GB RAM, grafikę nvidia Quadro FX 570M, dysk twardy 7200 rpm. Korzystam z Linuksa, bo oczekuję stabilności, tymczasem aktualny stan z dala odbiega od moich oczekiwań.

Jak to mówią, trzeba spróbować, jednak zastanawiam się, czy migracja na 32-bity poprawi w jakiś sposób cokolwiek, czy może będzie to tylko zwykła strata czasu.Last edited by qubaaa on Mon Apr 19, 2010 6:43 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## SlashBeast

Zainteresuj sie prelink'iem i preload'em. Powinno co nieco poprawic. Ale flash i fullscreen jest generalnie wina flasha, mam tak samo.

----------

## Garrappachc

Strata czasu. Ja przez długi czas jechałem na x86 (nie wiedząc, że mój procesor jest 64-bitowy ^^ ). Po przejściu na ~amd64 system ewidentnie przyspieszył. Co do żalów:

1. Firefox muli z natury. Wywal wtyczki, ew. zainstaluj chromium/google-chrome;

2. KDE muli z zasady. Zwłaszcza przy włączonych efektach. To wielka, krwiożercza kobyła, która nie wie, co to oszczędność zasobów.

3. Emerge musi obliczyć zależności. Jeśli jest ich niewiele (a w systemie mało poinstalowane), to policzy szybko.

4. Standard.

5. Nie używam Javy, więc nie wiem.

Ogólnie, jeżeli rzeczywiście strasznie muli, stawiałbym na zły dobór flag.

----------

## lsdudi

 *Garrappachc wrote:*   

> Strata czasu. Ja przez długi czas jechałem na x86 (nie wiedząc, że mój procesor jest 64-bitowy ^^ ). Po przejściu na ~amd64 system ewidentnie przyspieszył. Co do żalów:
> 
> 1. Firefox muli z natury. Wywal wtyczki, ew. zainstaluj chromium/google-chrome;
> 
> 2. KDE muli z zasady. Zwłaszcza przy włączonych efektach. To wielka, krwiożercza kobyła, która nie wie, co to oszczędność zasobów.
> ...

 

ad 2. bez przesady  ja jakoś potrafię na tym pracować i jestem zadowolony ... ale jak przysiadłem na kompie z debianem + kde to się przstraszyłem ...  

ad 3. poza tym to python (nie twierdze że c było by szybsze ale na pewno bardziej przewidywalne czasowo).... trzeba poorać po plikach itd

Gentoo jest zosią samosią jak se dobierzesz tak będziesz miał.

Wrzuć 

```
emerge --info
```

 i 

```
emerge -evp world
```

 to sie pomyśli co ci wypierdzielić :Wink: 

----------

## qubaaa

```
# emerge --info

Portage 2.1.8.3 (default/linux/amd64/10.0, gcc-4.3.4, glibc-2.10.1-r1, 2.6.31-gentoo-r10 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.31-gentoo-r10-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Duo_CPU_T9300_@_2.50GHz-with-gentoo-2.0.1

Timestamp of tree: Mon, 19 Apr 2010 16:30:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p37

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.10

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r13, 2.5.4-r3, 2.6.4-r1

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.4-r3

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.1

sys-apps/openrc:     0.4.3-r3

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.7.9-r1, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc:       4.1.2, 4.3.4

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6b

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.30-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA dlj-1.1 skype-eula"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests distlocks fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.osuosl.org/ http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/ "

LANG="pl_PL.utf8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="pl en"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage/layman/roslin /usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X acl acpi alsa amd64 apm berkdb bzip2 cli cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dri fortran gdbm gpm gtk hal htmlhandbook iconv kde laptop lm_sensors mmx modules mudflap multilib ncurses nforce2 nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin nvidia opengl openmp pam pcre perl pmu pppd python qt3 qt4 readline reflection scanner session spl sse sse2 ssl sysfs tcpd truetype unicode xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="pl en" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS
```

a tutaj pakiety i flagi:

http://wklej.org/id/319327/

----------

## lsdudi

kilka rad na pierwszy rzut oka

kde-base/nepomuk-4.4.2 wywal (o ile nie używasz)

włącz flagi:

glibc-omitfp  ntpl  threads (nie są konieczne ale mogą ci się bardzo przydać ), xcomposite(prawdopodobnie to odpowiada za małą wydajność przy efektach), xinerama (chyba że nie masz zamairu pracować na kilku monitorach)

flagi bindist (ustawiaj osobno dla każdego pakietu, chodzi o problematyczne licencyjnie fragmenty kodu, raczej nie ustawiaj jak sie wybierasz za ocean, często dają speeda wydajnościowego)

kosmetyczne flagi (jpeg,jpeg2k,svg,png,spell,cleartype,freetype)

sprawdż czy napewno ci proc obsługuje mmxext 

wyłącz flagi semantic-desktop i handbook 

jeśli nie jesteś zagorzałym fanem amaroka 2 to wypróbuj media-sound/clementine

----------

## Marvell

[ do usunięcia ]

----------

## lsdudi

da, powinieneś założyć nowy wątek 

u ciebie rzuca się w oczy brak wsparcia pod procesor, sam -march=i686 może taki zły nie jest ale 

skompilowanie mplayer'a -3dnow -mmx -sse (sprawdź które flagi są obsługiwane na twoim procu bo dokładnie nie pamiętam) woła o pomstę do nieba  :Wink: 

----------

## qubaaa

Jutro potestuję. Dzięki za rady. Amaroka nie używam - wrzuciłem tylko dla testu. Korzystam z audaciousa.  :Wink: 

----------

## zlomek

Mam bardzo podobny sprzęt ciut wolniejszy procek i nic nie muli firefox chodzi szybko, nie ustępuje w szybkości innym przegladarkom. Inne rzeczy tez ladnie chodzą na ~amd64, gnome...

----------

## qubaaa

A co do systemu plików na /. Jakiego używacie?

----------

## yoshi314

kiedys uzywalem ext4, ale po jakims czasie system uparcie montowal go read-only, pomimo braku jakichkolwiek bledow.

zrezygnowalem i obecnie ext3/reiserfs (v3)

----------

## Pryka

ja używam ext4 póki co zero problemów, dodam że komputer przeżył niejedną awarię bez uszczerbku na zdrowiu systemu plików.

----------

## Garrappachc

Ja toże ext4 i działa bezproblemowo.

----------

## zlomek

jade na: 

```
/dev/sda1      /boot      ext2      noauto,noatime   1 2

/dev/sda2      /      ext4      noatime      0 1

```

----------

## m.levvy

Ja mam:

Laptop 32-bit bo taki procek. 

Dwa inne kompy w domu są 64 bitowe.

Jak możesz to używaj 64bitowych wersji. Nie ma co się cofać przed postępem.

U siebie mam ext3 bo nie chce mi się migrować na ext4.

Ale u kolegi gentoo stawiałem to na ext4 (trzeba pamiętać, żeby obsługę w kernelu włączyć ext4) i działa bez pudła.

Co do KDE to trochę na nim siedziałem, moja opinia jest taka:

- szybki jak się używa go minimalnie. Przy około 30-40 oknach otwartych programów różnych jest ciężko z tą wydajnością.

- jest ładne, widżety są fajne, ale jednak wole bez fajerwerków i mieć gnome które jest błyskawicznie szybkie (w porównaniu do KDE).

Pierwszy start firefoxa jest długi, rozwiązaniem jest nie wyłącze go  :Smile: 

Co do flasha, to mi casami (youtube + film na pełen ekran) wyskakuje szary ekran, pomuli, pomuli i zagra.

Generalnie to blukuje flasha pluginem do FF.

Pozdrawiam

----------

